# Anschaffung eines komplett neuen PC für Bildbearbeitung und Video



## xtorro (27. Januar 2012)

*Anschaffung eines komplett neuen PC für Bildbearbeitung und Video*

Hi,
ich will mir einen wirklich schnellen und leistungsfähigen PC für die genannten aufgaben selbst zusammenbauen. 
Ich mach das zum ersten mal !
Ein I5 oder I7 sollte schon drin sein und unter W7 laufen. OC ist nicht wirklich notwendig.
Budget ungefähr 1000 EUR.

Könnte mir jemand einen Tip geben ??

danke im vorraus.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Januar 2012)

Mal ganz grob:

-i5 2500K
-z.B. Thermalright Macho
-ASUS P8P67 3.1
-8GB RAM
-560 Ti/570/580 oder sogar die HD 7970
-550-650W-Netzteil von Corsair, Antec, Seasonic, Cougar, Tagan, Enermax etc.
-Gehäuse deiner Wahl
+ Win 7

Da es beim Zocken keinen Unterschied zwischen den i5ern und dem i7 2600K gibt, kann man auch den i5er nehmen.
Bei den Grafikkarten ist es halt so, je teurer die Karten, desto schlechtere P/L haben sie. Die GTX 560 Ti hat beispielweise ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis, Die GTX 570 wiederum leistet für ganze 100 Euro Aufpreis grade mal 10-15% mehr und die GTX 580 genauso gegenüber der 570.
Das heißt dann, dass du mit der 560 Ti vielleicht alles auf max. spielen kannst, bei dem ein oder anderen Spiel statt 16x AA aber vielleicht nur 8x einstellen kannst, ohne dass es laggt und bei der 570 kannst das halt auch flüssig spielen. Und mit der 570 zahlst du dann halt schon mal 100 Euro mehr, nur damit du auf 16x spielen kannst, was eh fast keinen Unterschied zu 8x macht. Und letztendlich musst Du dann halt entscheiden, obs dir das Wert ist viel Geld für wenig Mehrleistung auszugeben oder du leiber den "P/L-Sieger" nimmst.

Der PC ist jetzt aufs Übertakten ausgelegt. Wenn du nicht vorhast zu übertakten, dann reicht dir ein i5 2400, ein H61/67-Board und ein Kühler für 20 Euro.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Januar 2012)

Ach ja, sorry, ich habe die Überschrift überlesen.  
Bei Videobearbeitung etc. ist ein i7 wegen Hyperthreading natürlich schon sinnvoll.


----------



## xtorro (27. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mich dann für den I5 2400 (k) entscheiden.
Also übertakten will ich nicht. Ich hab damit keine Erfahrung und lasse es deshalb sein.
Bei dem Mainboard bin ich mir unsicher. Gibt es da eine gute Kaufalternative für ein H61/67 board?
Die Onboard Grafik würde ich schon gerne sehen. Wird irgendwann vlt gebraucht.


----------



## xtorro (27. Januar 2012)

ich werde wahrscheinlich videos aus DLRS bearbeiten. Bringt da der I7 wirklich was oder ist das vernachlässigbar ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2012)

Also, ein i7 ist bei rechenintensiven Anwendungen schon besser. Ob das aber den Aufpreis wert ist, das ist eine andere Frage. 

Die Grafikkarte, die zocker15 vorschlägt, brauchst Du aber auf keinen Fall, für Videos sollte sogar die integrierte Grafik der CPU reichen - mit dem passenden Board kannst Du das Bild dann per HDMI zum Monitor schicken. Dementsprechend brauchst Du dann auch ein viel knapperes Netzeil. 
Oder willst Du AUCH spielen?

Für Videoeditung wären aber auf jeden Fall 16GB RAM durchaus sinnvoll. UNd wenn Du das Budget ausreizen willst, kannst Du auch eine SSD dazunehmen - wenn es Dir aber lieber ist, dass Du zB 700€ ausgibst anstatt 800-1000€, nur um beim Laden und Kopieren mehr Speed zu haben, dann brauchst Du keine bzw. nur eine kleine SSD, auf die nur Windows kommt.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ein i7 ist bei rechenintensiven Anwendungen schon besser. Ob das aber den Aufpreis wert ist, das ist eine andere Frage.
> 
> Die Grafikkarte, die zocker15 vorschlägt, brauchst Du aber auf keinen Fall, für Videos sollte sogar die integrierte Grafik der CPU reichen - mit dem passenden Board kannst Du das Bild dann per HDMI zum Monitor schicken. Dementsprechend brauchst Du dann auch ein viel knapperes Netzeil.
> Oder willst Du AUCH spielen?
> ...


 
Naja, wie gesagt, die Überschrift habe ich übersehen. Wenn du auch zocken willst, dann ist meine Aufstellung nicht schlecht (natürlich mit dem i7), evtl. noch 16GB RAM. 
Ansonsten ist eine 560 Ti aufwärts natürlich völlig unnötig, dann tuts der i7 2600, evtl. n ordentlicher Kühler, 16GB RAM und vielleicht noch ne Grafikkarte für 80-100 Euro, die dann für Gelegenheitsspiele ganz gut ist und bei der Videobearbeitung nochmal flotter wie mit der Onboard-Karte läuft.


----------



## xtorro (27. Januar 2012)

also ich fasse mal zusammen was ich bis jetzt verstanden habe:

- Prozessor: I7 oder I5 (darüber muss ich mich noch mal genauer informieren)
- RAM: 16 GByte
- Grafikkarte: Gelegenheitsspiele sollten noch ganz gut gehen, deshalb kann ich wohl eine enfachere Grafikkarte haben
- Kühler:  Das System soll möglichst leise laufen. Werfe ich dann den Boxed-Kühler weg und montiere einen besseren ?
- Mainboard: was käme da in Frage, ca 100 bis 130 EUR würde ich dafür noch ausgeben.
- eine SSD erscheint mit vernünftig: Win7 und Photoshop etc. könnte ich drauf machen
- Festplatte: 2 TB
- Netzteil: reichen hier 500 W aus?

Kann jemand hier im Forum eventuell Teile empfehlen ?  z.B. über link

herzlichen Dank für eure antworten

ciao für heute


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Januar 2012)

Beim Spielen sind die beiden Prozessoren etwa gleichschnell, für deinen Anwedungsbereich ist der i7 aber wegen dem Hyperthreading schneller.
Der Scythe Katana 3 ist relativ leise, den Boxed-Kühler kannst du einfach mal aufheben. Wegwerfen wäre Verschwendung.
Für das System reichen 450W schon gut aus. Es sollte nur ein Markennetzteil sein. Die No-Names mit 500W leisten je nach dem nämlich nur ca. 350W.
Hier sind die Teile:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-2600 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Katana 3, nur f
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6770 1G GDDR5 PCI-E
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Black 2TB SATA 6Gb/s
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seasonic S12II-430 Bronze, 430 Watt


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2012)

CPU: zB hier ein Test mit "Handbrake" (Videotool): Intel "Sandy Bridge": Vierkern-CPUs Core iX 2000 im Test - Benchmarks: Videobearbeitung (Seite 44) - HT4U.net in FullHD hast Du mit dem i5 dann eben schon eine um 20% längere Dauer. Und mit "main concept" auch 15-20%: Intel "Sandy Bridge": Vierkern-CPUs Core iX 2000 im Test - MainConcept (Seite 45) - HT4U.net wobei ich mich Frage, was genau das für Videos sind, dass das überhaupt nur 25-30 Sekunden dauert ^^

Graka: für gelegenltiches Spielen empfehle ich die AMD 6870, ich hab eine von Sapphire, die kostet ca 140-150€ und ist auch sehr leise. Damit geht alles auf FUll HD noch auf höheren Details, nur manche SEHR extemen Grafikmodi sind nicht mehr spielbar, aber wer braucht schon 16x AA, wenn es beim Spielen mit 8x eh kaum anders aussieht  die 6770 ist auch okay, aber wenn Du mal in 1-2 Jahren ein dann neues SPiel gerne spielen würdest, wäre eine 6870 in jedem Falle die sicherere Bank.

CPUKühler: ohne Übertakten kann ich den Scythe Samurai zz empfehlen, der ist sehr leise. Der Katana 3 ist ähnlich.

Mainboard: brauchst Du denn irgendwas besonderes wie Firewire oder mind 8x USB oder esata oder Anschuss für mehr als 4-5 Festplatten? Wenn nein, dann kommst Du schon mit 70-90€ aus. 

Netzteil: mit ner AMD 6870 reichen 500W Markennetzeil, vlt als Puffer zur Sicherheit 550W. Der PC verbraucht deswegen nicht mehr Strom.

Festplatten sind aktuell noch teils sehr teuer, da es wegen der Thailandflut immer noch Produktionsrückstände gibt - aber schau mal die hier durch: Festplatten/SATA 3.5" mit Kapazit in manchen, auch bekannten Shops kriegst Du 2TB für ca 110€. Für Gaming wäre es aber besser, KEINE "green" ode "eco" zu nehmen.

SSD: die crucial m4 ist gut, ich hab eine Samsung 830, die ebenfalls top ist. Hab mich für die Samsung entschieden, da dort ein EInbauset für den PC dabei war (SSDs sind ja kleiner als Festplatten), bei der crucial m4 ging das in den Shops nie so richtig hervor, ob es nun die nackte Version oder die mit Einbaurahmen war... 

wenn ich noch Zeit finde, könnte ich Dir später was zusammenstellen. hardwareversand.de zB ist ein guter, günstiger shop, der auch für 20€ die Bauteile zusammenbaut. Soll windows mit dazu?


----------



## xtorro (29. Januar 2012)

hi
da ist ja schon eine ganze Menge Information.
Das muss ich mir erst mal im Detail die nächsten Tage anschauen.

schönen abend noch


----------



## xtorro (13. Februar 2012)

hi,
sorry für meine späte Antwort. Ich war 2 Wochen mit anderer Arbeit geerdet und konnte mich überhaupt nicht mit dem Thema befassen. Jetzt kann ich den PC Bau wieder  weiterverfolgen.

Zunächst zum Mainboard:
Ich habe mir das Manual zum Mainboard ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0 runtergeladen. Im Manual steht, dass der DVI-Ausgang auf der Rückseite nur für DIV-D kompatible Geräte geeignet ist, nicht für DIV-I. Mein Monitor hat jedoch einen DVI-I  Eingang. Heisst das, der DIV-D Ausgang des Mainboards ist nicht kompatbel zu meinem Monitor ? die interne Grafik des Prozessors wäre nicht direkt für meinen Monitor verwendbar.
Vielleicht kann jemand was dazu sagen.
Die Beschreibung der Rücktafelanschlüsse (Kap. 1.10.1 im Manual) ist auch etwas durcheinander. Die mit 3 und 4 bezeichneten Anschlüsse sind doch keine VGA und LAN Buchsen ?!?   oder verstehe ich das komplett falsch.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Mainboards- ASUS P8H67-V

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Mainboards- ASUS P8H67-V


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Da stimmt das Bild im Handbuch nicht - schau mal das dritte Bild ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Mainboards- ASUS P8H67-V    da siehst Du die Grafikanschlüsse. 

Wegen DVI sollte es an sich keine Probleme geben. DVI-I ist sozusagen DVI-D plus bei Bedarf auch analoges Bildsignal. Ich vermute mal, dass da nur gemeint ist, dass das Board kein analoges Signal mitsendet, also quasi nur DVI-D hat. Aber versprechen kann ich es nicht - was für ein Monitor isses denn?


----------



## xtorro (14. Februar 2012)

hi,
ich habe einen Eizo Monitor im alten System, den ich natürlich weiterverwenden will. Wenn ich das mit DVI-I und DVI-D richtig verstanden habe, sollte es kein Problem geben. Der Monitor kommt mit dem digitalen Signal alleine aus. Man muss nur das Kabel DIV-D zum Verbinden nehmen. Das Kabel ist sogar im Zubehör des Monitors. Meine ich jedenfalls.

Das ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0 sollte mir im Prinzip reichen. Ich überlege noch, ob ich mir einen Firewire Anschluß leiste. Meine Kamera speichert momentan aufgenommene Filme auf ein CompactFlash Karte. Vielleicht habe ich irgendwann auch mal eine Kamera mit Firewire Anschluß.

Ich habe diese Karte hier gefunden mit Firewire, ist aber schon gleich deutlich mehr an EUR. 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3-B3, Intel Z68, ATX

Kann man dieses Board empfehlen oder gibt es noch günstigere mit Firewire ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

Es gibt 3 Modelle unter 100€ mit mind. 1x Firewire extern und auch DVI, die sind aber alle micro-ATX, also kleinere Bauweise als ATX. Wenn Dir das nichts ausmacht:

Preisvergleich
Preisvergleich
Preisvergleich


----------



## xtorro (14. Februar 2012)

im Prinzip wäre der Firewire zu haben auf gleichem Preisniveau. 
Ich denke, ich bleibe doch lieber bei dem ATX Faktor für das Mainboard. Ich weiss nicht was für Folgen micro-ARX wieder hat.
Firewire wäre eine Vorleistung und wer weiss ob ich das jemals brauchen werde. Deshalb verzichte ich auf Firewire und bleibe bei ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0.

Jetzt brauch ich noch 16 GB RAM, um das Board zu bestücken.

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

Brauchst Du wirklich so viel RAM? Das macht nur Sinn für so was wie Videoediting, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## xtorro (15. Februar 2012)

also ich mache zur Zeit sehr viel Bildbearbeitung mit PS, mehrere Ebenen etc.
Da kann man nie genug RAM haben. Bei meinem jetzigen System (ca. 5 Jahre alt) hatte ich RAM ursprunglich mit 1GB bestückt. Vor gut einem Jahr habe ich 1 GB sehr teuer nachgekauft und es ist immer noch zu wenig. Jetzt kann ich nicht mehr nachrüsten. Das System war halt von der Stange gekauft. 

Bei dem neuen System will ich diesen Fehler nicht mehr wiederholen. Vielleicht komme ich auch mit 8 GB gut aus, keine Ahnung.  Mit RAM wollte ich jetzt eher klotzen. Was man hat, das hat man. 

8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9   Kann man das verwenden ?

Ich kann ja immer noch entscheiden ob ich 8 oder 16 GB kaufe.


----------



## xtorro (15. Februar 2012)

zu den Festplatten:
ich habe mir die Auflistung in deinem o.g. link angeschaut.

empfehlt ihr grundsätzlich die Verwendung von Platten mit 7200 rpm ? 
oder ist der Geschwindigkeitsgewinn gegenüber 5900 oder 5400 rpm im allgemeinen vernachlässigbar ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2012)

Also, wenn Du auch spielst, würde ich 7200 nehmen. Das ist auch der normale Speed. 5400er sind für besonders sparsame Systeme gedacht, wenn man den PC zB immer an hat, oder als reiner Datenspeicher.


Das Corsair-Kit sollte problemlos laufen.


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Februar 2012)

xeon 1230 ist genial. i7 für billig geld. is ne sockel 1155 cpu

ram würd ich 16gb nehmen, ram kostet fast kein geld.

so, nachtrag:

ich betreibe die cpu http://geizhals.de/615497 mit dem board http://geizhals.de/616614 und 4 mal dem ram http://geizhals.de/568654

da komme ich auf ~350 €

googel ist voll von leuten, die den xeon auf stink normalen boards zum gamen und arbeiten nutzen...

und hier ist der passende benchmark im vergleich zum i5 und i7... unter dem testsystem stehen noch ein paar worte zur kompatibilität von asus boards... http://www.servethehome.com/intel-xeon-e31230-sandy-bridge-benchmarks-review-with-hyperthreading/


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hab einen i7 2600K, 8GB RAM und eine SSD.

Allerdings nutze ich diesen PC nur für Fotos, nicht für Videos. Bearbeitet werden die Fotos, von einer DSLR, mit Lightroom 3.6 und Photoshop, beide in der 64bit Version.

Darauf muss ich explizit hinweisen, weil ich vorher eine reine x86 Version von PS hatte und auch mal Elements probiert hab, was aber aufgrund der 32bit Beschränkung eher nicht geeignet war.

Bilder bearbeiten, entwickeln und verwalten läuft mit so einem System mehr als flott über die Bühne. Bei der Entwicklung von Videos solltest du dir auch ein gutes Videoprogramm zulegen. Gerade die Programme von Adobe haben das "Core2Duo" Problem: sprich sie benutzen max. zwei Kerne, wenn überhaupt!, effektiv.

Sinnvoller wäre hier ein Programm was Quadcores und/oder CUDA nutzt. Wenn CUDA genutzt wird (GPGPU), solltest du dir auch eine potente Grafikkarte zulegen, d.h. also On-Board würde nicht reichen.


----------



## xtorro (15. Februar 2012)

Auf Basis eurer Vorschläge bin ich nun zu folgender Zusammenstellung gekommen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-2600 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Samurai ZZ, f
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9
Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) 8,9cm (3,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Black 2TB SATA 6Gb/s
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 Slim 128GB SATA 6GB's 6,4cm (2,5")

Ich habe 2 Festplatten vorgesehen, die etwas langsamere Samsung EcoGreen als Speicher für Bild-Dateien. Wenn ich mal etwas schnelleres reiten will, ist die Caviar Black bestimmt besser geeignet.  Es würde reichen wenn ich erst eine Platte kaufe und die zweite einige Monate später anschaffe. 

Das Netzteil fehlt noch. Es sind jetzt 2 Festplatten drin, vlt kommt ja doch in einiger Zeit eine bessere Grafikkarte dazu !
Wäre es nicht besser ein solides NT mit 550 Watt einzusetzen ? Was könnt ihr da empfehlen ?


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Februar 2012)

xtorro schrieb:


> Das Netzteil fehlt noch. Es sind jetzt 2 Festplatten drin, vlt kommt ja doch in einiger Zeit eine bessere Grafikkarte dazu !
> Wäre es nicht besser ein solides NT mit 550 Watt einzusetzen ? Was könnt ihr da empfehlen ?


 
netzteil ist das seasonix x560 sehr gut... 

ich würde dir aber wirklich dazu raten den i7 gegen den xeon zu tauschen und die gesparten 60 flocken in mehr ram zu investieren


----------



## xtorro (15. Februar 2012)

@Rabowke
Danke für die Rückmeldung. Für Bildbearbeitung sollte das System mehr als genug funktionieren.
Mit Videos aus meiner DSLR stehe ich ganz am Anfang und habe damit praktisch noch keine Erfahrung. 
Das Thema CUDA kenn ich noch nicht, nur gehört,  aber wie du sagst werde ich das auch noch berücksichtigen müssen


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2012)

Bei NT empfehle ich Enermax Gold oder Platinum ... leider gibts diese meist erst ab 500 Watt.


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Februar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> netzteil ist das seasonix x560 sehr gut...
> 
> ich würde dir aber wirklich dazu raten den i7 gegen den xeon zu tauschen und die gesparten 60 flocken in mehr ram zu investieren


 
ich seh grad, ohne dedizierte grafikkarte wird das mim xeon nichts, der hat keinen chip dabei...


----------



## xtorro (15. Februar 2012)

das Seasonic x-560 ist sicher sehr gut, ein passives NT. Liegt aber preislich etwas höher.

Weiter oben hatte jemand folgendes NT  vorgeschlagen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seasonic S12II-430 Bronze, 430 Watt

Unter der Annahme, dass 2 Festplatten in der o.g. Aufstellung verbaut sind und dann noch eine leistungsfähige GraKa dazu kommt
sind dann 430 Watt für die Stromversorgung ausreichend? Kann jemand aus seiner Erfahrung was dazu sagen ?

In einem ersten Schritt wollte ich das System erst mit onboard Grafik des Prozessors aufbauen und in Betrieb nehmen.  Da ich PC-Zusamenbau zum ersten mal mache, wird das schon recht spannend werden, Überraschungen sind nicht ausgeschlossen.
Im 2. Schritt will ich mich dann um die GraKa kümmern. so habe ich es mir jedenfalls gedacht.

schönen abend noch


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Februar 2012)

Sodelle...

also: 
1.) ich wurde die 2tb WD platte NICHT kaufen. für relevante dinge hast du die ssd, alles andere kann "warten" (meine meinung) der preis für die "schnelle" normale platte ist nicht gerechtfertigt. die 190€ sind totes geld.

hier is en test zur samsung... Samsung Spinpoint F4 Ecogreen 2TB HD204UI im Test - Preiswerte Öko-Festplatte - Festplatten - PC-WELT da die datentrate recht hoch ist wirst du wohl nur beim erstmaligen zugriff auf die datei "leiden" müssen, ab dann ist die auch nicht lahmer als die WD.

2.) ich würde auf jedenfall 16gb ram kaufen. keiner weis ob der so billig bleibt und die 40euro tun dir jetzt nicht weh.

3.) ich würde ein etwas größeres NT nehmen. ein gold netzteil mit 500-600 watt. du weist nicht ob du nicht doch cuda ganz doll findest und dann noch 100watt für die grafikkarte übrig haben musst.

4.) ich würde auf jedenfall zum XEON greifen. der ist 60€ günstiger und nur mininmal langsamer als der I7. Die gesparte kohle steck lieber in eine echte grafikkarte... wo wir bei punkt 

5.) sind. Kauf dir ne echte grafikkarte. diese in den chips eingebaute gpus taugen nichts. (zumal der xeon das nicht hat, aber so oder so... )

und der letzte punkt, das netzteil: ja, das seasonic ist preislich nicht ganz von dieser welt  aber für günstige knapp hundert kann man auch das hier bekommen... be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN19 | Geizhals Deutschland
ist durchweg ebenbürtig, nur mit ohne passiv.

oder eines von denen da: Netzteile & USV/Netzteile mit Leistung ab 500W, Leistung bis 600W, 80 PLUS: 80 PLUS Gold | Geizhals Deutschland

wie gesagt, ich würde nehmen: 80 gold plus, und zwischen 500 und 600w. kabelmanagemant ist nice, aber teuer...
das  fsp für 61euro wird auch nicht schlecht sein...


----------



## Rabowke (16. Februar 2012)

Gibt es einen Grund warum hier von passiven Netzteilen gesprochen wird? 

Das NT ist so gut wie unhörbar, bei meinem Enermax schaltet sich sogar der Lüfter regelmäßig ab ... also für ein passives NT sehe ich nun wahrlich kein Grund. Beim Kabelmanagement muss ich dir Recht geben, dass ist wirklich toll und die letzten drei PCs, die ich zusammengebaut habe, hatten modulare NT von Enermax.

Von be quit! würde ich persönlich abraten. Im Freundeskreis und in meiner Firma hatten alle (!) be quit! Netzteile, die sind nach und nach ausgestiegen. Das war besondern hier im Büro nervig und immer der gleiche Effekt: von einem Tag auf den anderen ging der PC nicht mehr an.

Letzte Frage: warum Xeon? 
Mein 2600K läuft mit automatischer Übertaktung aller vier Kerne auf 4.3GHz mehr als Stabil. D.h. wenn Last gefordert wird, laufen alle vier Kerne mit diesem Takt, der normale i7 würde ja entsprechend Verteilung Last der Kerne übertakten. Gerade was de- bzw. encodierung von Videos betrifft ist mehr Leistung besser ... spürbar besser.

Was macht der Xeon? Per Turboboost sind wieviel GHz drin? 3.6GHz? Der wird nur erreicht bei Auslastung eines Kerns?


----------



## Fraggerick (16. Februar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund warum hier von passiven Netzteilen gesprochen wird?
> 
> Das NT ist so gut wie unhörbar, bei meinem Enermax schaltet sich sogar der Lüfter regelmäßig ab ... also für ein passives NT sehe ich nun wahrlich kein Grund. Beim Kabelmanagement muss ich dir Recht geben, dass ist wirklich toll und die letzten drei PCs, die ich zusammengebaut habe, hatten modulare NT von Enermax.
> 
> ...


 
naja, von passiv wird ja nicht geredet, sondern vom x-560 ^^
wenn man dieses enermax hier: Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.3 (ERV550EWT-G) | Geizhals Deutschland welches der direkte konkurent vom seasonic ist mit selbigem vergleicht bekommt man ein sehr gutes netzteil, welches aber etwas teurer und geringfügig schlechter als das x-560 ist.
für das selbe geld bekommt man ein enermax der vorherigen generation, was dem seasonic aber auch unterlegen ist, aber wenigstens gleich viel kostet ^^

motzen auf sehr hohen level, klar, aber für das geld?

zum i7: ich bezieh mich auf post#4 und post#23, in dem sich der TE klar von übertakten distanziert hat, und den i7 OHNE k ausgewählt hat.
demnach bringt der i7 ohne k im vergleich zum xeon: 200mhz mehr für "günstige" 60euro. (und natülich die tolle gpu  )


----------



## Rabowke (16. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem passiven NT wurde von mir eher Allgemein in die Diskussion geworfen ... also wie man überhaupt auf die Idee kommen kann ein passives NT für eine "Workstation" haben zu wollen.

Für ein HTPC im Wohnzimmer lass ich ja noch mit mir reden ( wobei, selbst dann nicht *g* ) ... aber nicht bei einer Arbeitsmaschine.

Ich hab mein Bsp. vom i7 extra erwähnt um dem TE zu verdeutlichen, dass es eine 'einmalige' Einstellungssache im BIOS ist und man sich im Gegensatz zu früher nicht mit Spannungen etc. rumschlagen muss.

Im BIOS eingestellt und seit Stunde Null läuft mein System selbst über Stunden unter 100% CPU Last stabil und ziemlich leise. Unter Last beim Spielen übertönt meine GTX570 eh den CPU Lüfter von daher ... 

Kurz um: i7 nicht K oder dein Xeon? Wohl eher dein Xeon. i7 in der K Variante: K Variante ... das wär meine Empfehlung an den TE.


----------



## xtorro (16. Februar 2012)

erst mal vielen dank für eure Empfehlungen  @ Rabowke,  @Fraggerick

-  eine Samsung EcoGreen wird eingesetzt. Eine zweite Festplatte kann in der Tat noch warten.
-  16 GB RAM werden auf jeden Fall verbaut
-  bei dem NT bin ich noch am suchen, zwischen 500 und 600Watt. Ihr habt ja einige Vorschläge gemacht. Es muss allerdings auch in ein Midi-Gehäuse passen. Oder passen die immer? 

- eine Graka muss ich mir sowieso zulegen 

zu der Prozessorwahl bin ich mir unsicher
momentan habe ich den I7-2600 ausgewählt. Wenn ich den 2600K nehme, harmoniert das mit meinem Mainboard Asus P8H67-V  ?? oder brauche ich dann ein anderes, wenn man die automatische Übertaktung nehmen würde ?

der Xeon 1230 würde mit Graka wohl auch gehen. ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, wie das zu dem Mainboard passt. 

Als Nichtexperte habe ich bisher nur die I5/I7 als mainstream gesehen, nicht den Xeon.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Februar 2012)

Egal ob Mini, Midi oder Big Tower ... ein NT dürfte in den drei Varianten zu 100% immer passen.
Grenzwertig sind ITX oder einige HTPC Gehäuse wo das NT ggf. extern ist.

Als Mainboard hab ich das P8P67 von Asus, hier ein Test: Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Asus P8P67 Deluxe Mainboard Overclock , verbaut.
Da ich eine Grafikkarte besitze war der H67 Chipsatz für mich uninteressant und ich hab mich für eine 'echte' SSD entschieden, keine Hybridlösung, darum ist der Z68 Chipsatz für mich auch uninteressant.

Die automatische Übertaktung wird mit deinem Mainboard sehr gut funktionieren ... 

Ich bin übrigens mittlerweile Verfechter von "kleinen" NT, d.h. wenn du keine Spielegrafikkarte einsetzen willst, dann würde auch ein 350 Watt NT vollkommen ausreichen. Nur leider bekommt man keine sehr effizienten kleinen NT, die Gold oder Platinum zertifiziert sind. Die fangen meist erst bei 500 Watt an und das ist für Mobo, RAM + CPU ( GPU on Board ) absolut überdimensioniert. Eine ordinäre Festplatte verbraucht unter 100% Vollast max. 20 Watt, d.h. 300 Watt ist für ein i7 2600K, 16GB RAM und drei Festplatten ausreichend.

Eigentlich.

Also wenn du aufs Geld schauen musst / willst, würde ggf. auch ein i5 in der K Version in Frage kommen.


----------



## xtorro (16. Februar 2012)

reicht der Scythe Samurai zz für den übertakteten Prozessor aus ?? oder was braucht es da wieder ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Februar 2012)

Ohne Karten würden 350 Watt locker reichen, es muss ja nicht mal ein 80+ Gold oder Platinum sein. Von Seasonic gibt es z.B. Netzteile mit 380W und 80+ Bronze, die auch effizienter sind wie andere Netzteile mit Silber/Gold-Zertifizierung.

Aber wenn man dann doch mal ne Gamer-Graka nachrüsten will, dann siehts schlecht aus. Dann muss man noch n gutes 500W-Netzteil zu der Karte dazukaufen, was dann nochmal 100-120 Euro kostet, und das nur, weil man damals beim PC-Kauf die 30 Euro gespart hat und nur 380W genommen hat.

Was ist jetzt besser?  Man kann doch ruhig sogar mal 600W nehmen. Irgendwann wird es sich bestimmt mal lohnen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Februar 2012)

Nein. Der Samurai kühlt unübertaktete Prozessoren kühl und leise, aber für richtiges OC hat er zu wenig Leistung und wird außerdem sehr laut. Ein Thermalright Macho oder der Mugen 3 ist sehr gut für sowas.


----------



## Fraggerick (16. Februar 2012)

ich betreibe den xeon (wie viele andere) problemlos auf einem normalen 1155 board. in meinem fall dem hier: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8H67

cpu-z erkennt die cpu als intel core i7,

windwos als intel xeon cpu e3-1230 mit 8 kernen.

im bios steht auch der XEON drinn


----------



## xtorro (17. Februar 2012)

wenn ihr RAM einkauft, schaut ihr in die QVL des Mainboard Herstellers, um einen qualifizierten RAM Lieferanten zu finden ?
oder geht ihr nur nach der Schnittstellen-Spezifikation im Mainboard Manual ?

konkret geht es um die Frage kann ich das Corsair RAM
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9
auch in folgenden Mainboard hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8P67 PRO Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3

Dieses RAM sollte auch gehen
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Kingston ValueRAM PC3-10667U CL9


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Februar 2012)

ich kaufe immer den billigsten markenram.

hat bis heute immer ganz gut geklappt 

probleme hatte ich nur mit irgendwlechen wild-ost-marken.

aber mit mushkin, corsair, a-data, geil, kingston, g.skill.. etc-pp macht man keine fehler... lenovo oder dolphin hab ich zB noch nie von gehört, würd ich eher nicht kaufen  

man muss drauf achten das er keine al zu großen kühler hat, das kann probleme geben, er darf nicht mehr als 1,5v brauchen und sollte nicht langsamer als 1333er sein.
und nicht teurer als 20€ für 4gb.

die von dir verlinkten stehen btw beide nicht auf der liste... kauf einfach irgend einen, das passt schon.

da kommen ja quasi täglich neue rams auf den markt, und ich bezweifle das die listen der mobo hersteller irgendwer aktualisiert...


----------



## xtorro (23. Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen,
inzwischen ist die PC Hardware bestellt und wird geliefert.

Herzlichen Dank noch mal für eure Tipps und Empfehlungen. Es hat mir sehr geholfen.

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Februar 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem PC!


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Februar 2012)

was ist es denn geworden?


----------



## xtorro (24. Februar 2012)

- I7-2600    (den XEON habe ich mich doch nicht getraut zu nehmen)
- Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.1 
- Scythe Samurai zz
- Crucial M4 128 GB
- Samsung Ecogreen F4 2TB
- 520W Seasonic M12II-520 80+ Bronze Modular 
- Sapphire HD6770 1G GDDR5 PCI-E 
Inzwischen ist schon  alles eingetroffen.

Damit willl ich jetzt einsteigen. Eine zweite Festplatte mit 7200 soll später noch dazukommen.
OC mach ich vorerst nicht. Vielleicht bei meinem nächsten Systemupdate.


----------



## xtorro (31. Mai 2012)

hallo,
ich benötige noch eine Festplatte quasi als Backup zur Sicherung von Daten. 

Kapazität: 2TB
U/min: 5400 oder 5900 sollten reichen

Könnt ihr mir nachfolgende Platte empfehlen ??

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/5900...+5900.3+SATA+3+6Gb+s+64MB+8,9cm+(3,5).article


----------



## Fraggerick (31. Mai 2012)

ICH würde mein backup auf einen externe platte machen, die kann man, jeh nach dem, wieviel wert man auf die sicherheit des backups legt, auch im tresor, anderen raum, oder einem anderen haus lagen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

xtorro schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich benötige noch eine Festplatte quasi als Backup zur Sicherung von Daten.
> 
> Kapazität: 2TB
> ...


 
Wenn es um Baqckups geht kannst Du an sich JEDE Platte nehmen - es geht ja nur darum, dass Du die auf zwei Platten geichzeitig hast, da muss die zweite Platte dann nicht unbedingt "gut" sein - dass beide gleichzeitig kaputtgehen, ist selbst bei einem Blitzschlag oder ähnlichem quasi ausgeschlossen. Für EXTREM wichtige Daten würd ich heutzutage entweder eine Backup-PLatte in einem ganz anderen Gebäude aufbewahren oder einen online-Service nehmen, denn selbst ein Tresor, wie Fraggerick vorschlug, kann zu wenig sein: einem befreundeteten Rechtsanwalt meines besten Freundes (auch Anwalt) ist das gesamte Büro abgefackelt inkl. Tresor...  PC, Laptop, externe HDD und eine Zusatz-HDD, die im Tresor war: alles futscht...


----------



## xtorro (1. Juni 2012)

ein externes Speichermedien wäre natürlich auch interessant. Zur Zeit verwende ich ein externes Laufwerk mit USB-Schnittstelle und eigenem Netzteil
Dieses Laufwerk hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist mittlerweile voll. (und auch langsam und laut).

Welche Schnittstelle soll man nehmen, wenn man daran denkt, dass das externe Speichermedium mindestens 5 Jahre im Einsatz ist, vlt. auch 10 Jahre. 

USB, eSata oder Firewire ?    Was würdet ihr empfehlen ?

Ich sichere nur private Daten, keine geschäftlich wichtigen Daten. Ich muss daher den Aufwand nicht zu hoch treiben.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2012)

Also, USB3.0 wäre da sicher das simpelste, nutzt auch wie esata den vollen Speed der Platte aus. Da in Zukunft sicher alle PCs und Laptops USB3.0 haben werden, würde ich darauf setzen. Esata wird (auch WEIL USB3.0 sich nun etabliert) immer weniger nötig und zu finden sein, schadet aber auch nich. Es gibt aber auch genug Laufwerke oder auch Gehäuse, in die man selber eine HDD einbauen kann, die USB3.0 UND Esata haben, das wäre dann sicher die beste Lösung.


----------

